# Small holes in walnut -any concern?



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

I was given some walnut and one of the boards has a number of pinhead size small holes. I am assuming caused by a bug (??) at some point. I don't see any evidence of anything now other than the small holes. My question is if there is any concern in using this wood for projects?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Powder post beetles. No problem if they are inactive/dead. Do you see any "frass"? That's the dust from active beetles. If not, you're good to go.
Bill


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Thank you for the reply. I haven't seen any dust around the holes and the holes are only in one piece that appears to be more sap wood. Is the frass the only way to make sure these are "old" holes? I used the board for a box lid and don't want to give away a "buggy" box!












> Powder post beetles. No problem if they are inactive/dead. Do you see any "frass"? That s the dust from active beetles. If not, you re good to go.
> Bill
> 
> - Bill White


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

If you are concerned about more beetles still in the wood and it is small enough to put in the microwave just give it a couple of 30 second shot being careful not to over heat the wood and possibly warping it. 
If the wood is not sealed it is possible it could get re-infested but unlikely. Sap wood is usually the most damaged by them.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

That is good info from Les to kill any bugs in there. If you don't like the look you can fill them with black epoxy and then sand the board down to make a smooth finish.

Jim


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

These bugs bore in the sapwood, sometimes the heartwood close to that, if it's soft enough. Heat is the only thing that will 100% guarantee kill every stage of that bug.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hmmm..I already have about 4 or 5 coats of GF High Performance on the piece used in the box so guessing that any microwaving would not be a good idea. I expect that the boards were stored in a metal storage container and thus were "heated" over the years here in southern Missouri. I haven't seen any evidence of anything alive but wasn't sure if there was something I could look for as a double-check (as noted, haven't seen any frass).


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

The only way you can tell (unless maybe you x-ray it or whatnot), is when it's too late! One day you see a small pile of powder/dust underneath a hole that wasn't there the day before. The ones I deal with, it can take 1-2 years for a bug to finally emerge.

The holes I see in my boards are larger than yours there. It's common in mesquite, and with that wood I got sick of trying to treat it and just started cutting off all sapwood and anything near a hole. Ended all worry for me.

Your lid doesn't look too thick so if anything had bored in there, I'm guessing you would have been able to see it when sizing it down? Again, just a guess. But the larvae can tunnel a few inches, and I've found many a tunnel when resizing that I didn't know was there until after I started cutting.

I have put small boards in an oven at the lowest setting (170-80 degrees) for a couple hours and never seen a bored hole afterward. Since I'm not an expert, I've checked online about this with various extension people and I've read that you need a minimum internal temp. of the wood at least 120-130 degrees for 2-6 hours. It depends on the board you've got. For example, you wouldn't have to heat treat a small box lid for 6 hours.

But since you've got a finished box, I'm not sure what to say. Don't know if the low oven heat would damage the finish. If it would, you could always do the really annoying thing and rough out another lid then bake it before finishing for peace of mind.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm thinking that I'll redo the lid out of a none-hole board. The idea that it could take years to show up…well, ugh! I'm assuming no visible holes means none are present as they would have to bore their way in? For future reference, if wood is kiln dried, is it then ok with regard to this issue?


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

... maybe … maybe not! See http://www.powderpostbeetles.com/treatments/beetles-in-lumber.html ... NO guarantees! We will just have to learn to live together with the little buggars!

As I read else where they do seem to be on the up rise!


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Just spoke with the person who gave me the wood. The boards were cut back in 2007, stickered, and stored in a metal shipping container that likely was 150+ degrees during hot summer months. Thus, likely I'm looking at "vacant homes" for the bugs as that heat should have killed them off (although the link from Ron calls heat into question!). Given the small size and relatively low number, I'm also feeling better that there is nothing alive anymore.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Just spoke with the person who gave me the wood. The boards were cut back in 2007, stickered, and stored in a metal shipping container that likely was 150+ degrees during hot summer months. Thus, likely I m looking at "vacant homes" for the bugs as that heat should have killed them off. Given the small size and relatively low number, I m also feeling better that there is nothing alive anymore.
> 
> - BB1


You are most likely safe. Even if they do decide to munch on that walnut in the future … it's not your fault! Blame Mother Nature. At least that's what I tell the recipients of things I build from Ambrosia maple.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Working with wood is definitely a learning process -always more to consider when selecting materials for projects. Much thanks to everyone who offered comments and insights.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Before getting into this hobby I had no idea how much prep work would be involved in making even the simplest things. Live and learn!

Great job on your boxes, by the way.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks. Had some health issues in December and doing some little projects, like the boxes, has been a good mental outlet.



> Before getting into this hobby I had no idea how much prep work would be involved in making even the simplest things. Live and learn!
> 
> Great job on your boxes, by the way.
> 
> - ColonelTravis


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorry to hear that, I wish you well.
Here's to a healthy, happy 2018!


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

I have a question the answer to which might be useful to the OP. Microwaves will heat up items that have moisture in them but not dry items. It seems to me that putting the finished box into the microwave oven for 15 seconds or so would be enough to kill any critter that might be in there without heating the wood or finish enough to do any damage. Maybe you could make a sample with the same finish on it and try microwaving it to see how long it takes for it to be damaged, if at all. I'm fairly certain it will not take long to kill any larva. What do you think?


----------

